# libreoffice-bin przestał działać

## Xywa

Witam,

Chciałem uruchomić Libreoffice-bin dzisiaj i zonk, pokazał się przez sekunde ekran startowy i potem nic.

Spróbowałem z konsoli:

```
$ libreoffice 

/usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/soffice.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgraphite2.so.2.0.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

Okazało się że nie może znaleźć libgraphite2.so.2.0.0: więc przeemergowałem to jeszcze raz i dla spokoju odinstalowałem i zainstalowałem na nowo cały libreoffice-bin. Efekt - ciągle ten sam problem.  Probowałem kilka raz revdep-rebuild - bez efektu  :Sad: 

```
*  app-office/libreoffice-bin

      Latest version available: 3.5.5.3

      Latest version installed: 3.5.5.3

```

```
media-gfx/graphite2

      Latest version available: 1.2.0

      Latest version installed: 1.2.0

```

----------

## Garrappachc

```
ls /usr/lib/libgraphite2.so*
```

i podlinkuj sobie.

Btw, Linux to nie windows i reinstalacja programu nigdy nie naprawi problemu.

----------

## SlashBeast

Upewnij sie, ze masz media-gfx/graphite2. Ten pakiet jest wpisany w depy wiec powinienes go miec w systemie.

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Upewnij sie, ze masz media-gfx/graphite2. Ten pakiet jest wpisany w depy wiec powinienes go miec w systemie.

 

Dzięki za odpowiedzi, pomogł downgrade bo był bug, teraz już zreszta naprawiony.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> I have graphite2-1.3.0 installed, which comes with libgraphite2.so.2.0.0
> 
> Could you look which .so-version gets installed with graphite2-1.2.0 ($ qlist graphite2 - you need to emerge portageutils). If it does not match ".so.2.0.0", youneed to downgrade.
> 
> There is already a bugreport marked "INVALID":
> ...

 

----------

